# (D20Mod) MSF: Moreau Strike Force: Short A., morrolan, f.guy, F.Dog, Argent S.



## Blue Chitne (Feb 24, 2004)

I wanted to see if there was any interest in this game---heres some info fer ya  

The year is *2067*; the *War on Terror* has lasted longer than anyone ever thought it would. Due to the many attacks on American soil, America has become a police state. Of late, odd things are being reported by _County Administrators_.

The Mid East id dominated by the *Iraqis Wastelands* (yes there were WMD & they were used for terrible, terrible things). The wastelands, despite the radioactivity, has become a haven for madmen & terrorists as new advances in medicine have enabled them to survive such conditions---though change 'em it has.

The Moreau technology has existed since the late 1980’s, with the first decade resulting in many failures & terrors. Since then, many companies have refined the technology. The new *USSR* is neck & neck with the *USA* in scientific advances of the Moreau Technology. Also, several companies & organizations have obtained the tech through illicit means. 

The above is just a few really rough notes about the world of 2067. If there is interest in playing I’ll refine & expand the setting.

The books/rules I’ll be using for this game will be the ‘core’ Modern, some stuff from the D20 Gamma World, maybe some Urban Arcana, & a few other ‘freebie’ D20 thinks that others have done.

The characters will be moreaus (can be covert, moderate, or overt), they will be (at game start) working for the USA government. Also, you will not be limited to the moreaus in the book---pick a species you wish to use as your basis & we will work it out from there.

The tone of the game will be ‘serious’, though heroic in deeds & battle as the players & adversaries will be physically powerful (yes, pick up that VW bug antique car & throw it at that _thing_ coming at you) & may have other abilities. 

For those interested, just post your character idea here as well as any other questions. Once we have enough folks, I’ll post character creation guidelines.


----------



## Blue Chitne (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.irony.com/igroll.html

Go to the above address to roll abilities (4d6 drop lowest) email them to me @ chitne2000 (at) yahoo.com. I'll reroll ones & two's & post the final scores here. Be sure to include your enworld name in the subject


----------



## Blue Chitne (Feb 25, 2004)

_Bark, growl, or chitter, it does not matter all are welcome in the MSF_
(a lengthy bump)


----------



## Blue Chitne (Feb 25, 2004)

Class level will be 4th _(this does not include moreau adjustment)_


----------



## Blue Chitne (Feb 26, 2004)

Next to Last Bump!


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 26, 2004)

Well I am interested in playing....got to find my d20 modern books....e-mailed stats to you already....


----------



## Blue Chitne (Feb 26, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Well I am interested in playing....got to find my d20 modern books....e-mailed stats to you already....



I got your email & will send your adjusted scores(rerolled 1's & 2's) to you when I get home tonite


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 28, 2004)

I'm interested in playing but I haven't got the 'Gamma World' book, that alright?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm interested. I don't have Gamma world either.


----------



## morrolan (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm game if there is enough space.


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 1, 2004)

morrolan said:
			
		

> I'm game if there is enough space.




Aye, theres space for all of yall! Dont worry about not having Gamma World D20, I'll be using it as a resource for ideas & adversaries & such
 . I'll be posting a list of equipment, arms, & armor that your group has access to (as well as an informative timeline===though I may be 'bumping up' the year the game takes place so it would fit into my 'world') Go ahead start through those character/species ideas at me


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 1, 2004)

Well I'm thinking of a Rat Moreau....quick hero (but of course...)will get adjusted stats and basics on character tomorrow..


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm aiming for a moderate canine moreau strong hero. Have the rolls for stats to you shortly.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 1, 2004)

Hopefuly you got the (very) basic info for my Monkey Moreau. 

*I'm just dieing to call him Spank but I'll behave myself.*


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 1, 2004)

Is there room for one more Blue?


Never played modern, but always wanted to try it.


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 1, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> Is there room for one more Blue?
> 
> 
> Never played modern, but always wanted to try it.



      yep!


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 1, 2004)

Woo!


So what books might I need to be looking at here to get up to speed?  Just the core d20 Modern book?


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 1, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> Woo!
> 
> 
> So what books might I need to be looking at here to get up to speed?  Just the core d20 Modern book?



The corebook will be all ya really need to make your character unless you want to go w/a moreau species that isnt in the book---just let me know what you want, & I'll provide the stats. I'll also be providing a list of equipment, arms, & aarmor that yall can pick from


----------



## morrolan (Mar 1, 2004)

Emailed my stats... expect them shortly!


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 2, 2004)

morrolan said:
			
		

> Emailed my stats... expect them shortly!




I've sent back adjusted stats


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 2, 2004)

So what book details these Moreau?  I looked through the core d20 Modern book and didn't see anything about them.  Is this going to be a Moreau only party kinda thing or can I make, say, a stock techie character?

If you could give a little more detail on what might fit into your game and what book it would be in, that would be super great.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 2, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> So what book details these Moreau?  I looked through the core d20 Modern book and didn't see anything about them.



I think it's the Gamma World book that has the Moreau.







			
				ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> Is this going to be a Moreau only party kinda thing or can I make, say, a stock techie character?



That's all sewn up by the my Monkey Moreau gadgeteer/ Ultimate Monkey wrench. Everyone calls him Spanky but his actual name is Gilberto Fossie.


----------



## morrolan (Mar 3, 2004)

D20 Modern Core book has them, Pg. 247.
Bear, Canine, Feline, Dolphin, Bat and Rat are covered.


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 3, 2004)

morrolan said:
			
		

> D20 Modern Core book has them, Pg. 247.
> Bear, Canine, Feline, Dolphin, Bat and Rat are covered.




Ya, those---also, if you have any animal (mammal, reptile, amphibian, insect, arachnid, etc) that you would like your base species to be, let me know, & I'll provide some stats for you like I did Argent's monkey (which I found on a website)----the game itself will be based around military missiond, wherher its 'wetworks', recon, or something else---but of course I have much more planned  . I'll probably get the timeline (as the pc's know it) up this weekend---I'll also be starting a plot thread for yall to stay out of  ---I'll put up a character gallery for yall in the rogue's gallery tomorrow.


----------



## morrolan (Mar 3, 2004)

I have most of a moderate feline fast done, barring stuff I wanted to wait on more background for (AL, Starting money and equipment).  Watch out Ratty!


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks for the page number.

Dibs on the bear shocktrooper type guy.

Am I correct in assuming that these Moreau are just a race/template that the standard core classes get applied to? No special considerations?

Sidenote: Any thoughts on covert/moderate/overt?  I notice you guys are all taking the more subtle.  I was thinking of overt bear.  Do you think that would mesh ok?  Or would I be the ugly brother you leave in the van all the time to go "check things out"?


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 3, 2004)

sorry haven't had time to work my character out...was thinking overt rat type...will get him up tomorrow night.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 3, 2004)

Chitne, did you get the stats I sent you?

I've thought about my character idea, and I'll either go with an overt or covert canine moreau if not a normal human. Either way I'm aiming for the Soldier prestige class.


----------



## morrolan (Mar 3, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> Am I correct in assuming that these Moreau are just a race/template that the standard core classes get applied to? No special considerations?




Basically yes.  You get the adjustments listed, and work up the character normally.   Note though that Moreau's get only 1 starting feat and 1 less skill point per level. ie fast gets 4/ level and 1st level is 16 not 20 base points.



			
				ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> Sidenote: Any thoughts on covert/moderate/overt?  I notice you guys are all taking the more subtle.  I was thinking of overt bear.  Do you think that would mesh ok?  Or would I be the ugly brother you leave in the van all the time to go "check things out"?




Sounds cool to me.  My feline is moderate.  Also sounds like there will be a bit of mutie stuff running around, so you shouldn't stick out too badly.  Just keep away from the Picanic Baskets.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 3, 2004)

Alright, overt bear tough it is then. I'll try to get 'er worked up today.


I like how you even put the "a" in the middle to make it sound like Yogi. That's good stuff.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 3, 2004)

Ok, Mr. Chitne, I emailed my stats.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 3, 2004)

Question for Mr. Chitne:

Wealth requires the rolling of an addition 2d4.  Did you want to do that?  Or is it not an issue because we'll be off fighting crime and not worrying about that new leather automan we want to buy?

I would think that we would want to buy some starting stuff in addition to whatever goodies you make available, but what do I know, I'm just a player  

Other than  equipment, I'm done my guy if I can email him to you for your review.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 4, 2004)

Squeek 4th level Fast Hero    Rat Moreau(Overt)

Str: 13  +1
Con: 16  +3
Dex: 22 +6
Int: 19 +4
Wis: 15 +2
Chr: 15  +2

AC: 21 (10 +6 Dex +5 Def bonus)
Hits: 36

Military Background:
  Class Skills: Demolitions, Survival
  Feat:  Personal Firearm Prof.

Feats: (including Talents)
Evasion, Uncanny Dodge 1, Run, Combat Martial Arts, Defensive Martial Arts, Stealthy

Skills:................Level............Stat.......Mod.........Total
Balance...............4.................6.........................10
Escape Artist........7.................6.........................13
Demolitions...........7.................4.........................11
Survival...............4.................2..........................6
Spot...................2.................2..........................4
Search................2.................4..........................6
Hide....................6.................6..........2..............14
Move Silently........6.................6..........2..............14
Tumble................4.................6..........................10
Craft(chemical).....2.................4..........................6
Craft(electronics)..2.................4..........................6


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 4, 2004)

Well there is the beginning of Squeek....more forthcoming...thinking a Demo expert/sneaky dude....unfortunatly without disable device or lock picking...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 4, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Well there is the beginning of Squeek....more forthcoming...thinking a Demo expert/sneaky dude....unfortunatly without disable device or lock picking...



Don't worry! That's where Spanky comes in.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 4, 2004)

Here's me boy:

Overt Bear Moreau Tough Hero Lvl 4
----------------------------------------------------
Name: Gentle Ben
Height: 8'6"
Weight: 400 lbs
Age: 15
Occupation: Rural

STR 21/+5
DEX 13/+1
CON 20/+5
INT 11/+0
WIS 16/+3
CHA 14/+2

Hp: 48
Ap: 24
AC: 14

Frt: +7
Ref: +2
Wil: +4

BAB: +3
Melee: +8/+9 for hand-to-hand
Ranged: +4

Def: +3
Rep: +1
Wea: +1

Skills
----------------------------------------------------
Climb +10
Spot +3
Survival +10
Kn: (Streetwise) +2

Feats
----------------------------------------------------
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Brawl
Personal Firearms Proficiency
Streetfighting
Endurance
Track

Talents
----------------------------------------------------
Remain Conscious
Second Wind

Overt Bear Moreau Notes
----------------------------------------------------
Large Size (10' space, 10' reach)
Claws (1d6+5 x2/20)
Poor Vision (-2 Spot, -4/range increment instead of -2)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 7, 2004)

*He's finally here.*

*Gilberto “Spanky” Fossie*
*Monkey Moreau, 4th-Level Smart Hero*
 	Medium Humanoid (Monkey Moreau)
*Occupation:*	Technician 
*Wealth:*	+3
*Hit Dice:*	4d6+8 (0 hp)
*Action Points:*	24
*Reputation:*	+2
*Initiative:*	+2
*Speed:*	30 ft. (6 squares)
*Defense:*	+1
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+2/+2
*Attack:*	+2 melee (1d6/19–20) or  +5 ranged (1d6/19–20)
*Space/Reach:*	5 ft./5 ft.
*Saves:*	Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +4
*Abilities:*	Str 11, Dex 17, Con 15, Int 16, Wis 15, Cha 15
*Skills:*	Hide +3, Listen +2, Move Silently +3, Search +3, Spot +2, Slight of Hand +5, Computer Use +12, Craft: chemical +11, electronic +11, mechanical +11, Demolitions +12, Disable Device +16, Knowledge:  tactics +12, technology +12, Repair +12.
*Feats:*	Gearhead, Educated , Light Armor Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Cautious.
*Class Traits:*	Simple Weapons Proficiency, 
*Strategy Talent Tree*:	Plan
*Research Talent Tree:*	Savant: Disable Device
*Covert Monkey Moreau Traits (Ex):* Monkeys possess the following racial traits.
—A Monkey’s base land speed is 30 feet.
— Dexterous (Ex): +2 to slight of hand
— +2 Dexterity, -2 Strength


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 7, 2004)

Heres the rogue's gallery for yall: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1409767#post1409767post1409767


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 7, 2004)

Blue Chitne said:
			
		

> Heres the rogue's gallery for yall: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1409767#post1409767post1409767



How do you want us to do hit points? Roll or some other means?


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 8, 2004)

Roll I hope, I rolled and rolled kick ass!


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 8, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> How do you want us to do hit points? Roll or some other means?




MAX HITPOINTS........you'll need 'em


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 8, 2004)

He doesn't have any equipment or stuff like that but Hannibal Yourtz has been posted.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 8, 2004)

Room for one more?


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 8, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Room for one more?



Yea, that will make a six pack to reign hell upon


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 8, 2004)

Allright, i'll make him up later tonight or tomorrow. I'm thinking sniper. Can I use the templates from savage species (anthropomorphic animals) as well?


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 9, 2004)

I've had a look at the anthropomorphic animals, and most are to powerfull compared to the moreau templates, so I'll drop that. I'm having this weird idea about a mantis sniper, using the insectile template. Only thing is that a mantis can fly, I dunno, I'd be happy to start a few levels lower, don't want to upset other players with a "better " character


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 9, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I've had a look at the anthropomorphic animals, and most are to powerfull compared to the moreau templates, so I'll drop that. I'm having this weird idea about a mantis sniper, using the insectile template. Only thing is that a mantis can fly, I dunno, I'd be happy to start a few levels lower, don't want to upset other players with a "better " character



I'd have to agree about the anthro-animals seeming to powerful---I like the idea of the 'mantis moreau'---I'll see about putting some stats together when I get home or, you can throw some together  & post 'em here or email them to me---doint worry about your abilities 'outstripping' the others, I've been putting together some mutations that the moreau's will be choosing from to apply to their characters (as this *is* a _'superheroic modern possible end of the world game'_; or somewhere there about anyways


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 9, 2004)

"Ohh Oooh, Mutant powers? Can I be the teleporter who always gets the chicks?" Spanky asked.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 10, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "Ohh Oooh, Mutant powers? Can I be the teleporter who always gets the chicks?" Spanky asked.




"I advise you not be thinking of women while teleporting, sounds little hazardous to me," Hannibal replies in his thick russian accent.






Short Assasin: Since overt bear moreaus are size large shouldn't you have a -1 penalty to attacks and defense?


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 10, 2004)

a mutant bear teleporter....who likes chickens?....perhaps you could be code named Gonzo?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 10, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> a mutant bear teleporter....who likes chickens?....perhaps you could be code named Gonzo?




"If I were that kind of monkey you would be so covered in poo. I'm a monkey Morteau. The russian is the Bear. I'm all american baby through and through. OOh OOh! the chimp detective is on! Catch you guys later."


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 10, 2004)

Allright, out of memory from a glimpse in the books yesterday : the insectile template +4 dex +2 str, AC+2, tremorsense, darkvision, +10 to jump, something like that, lvl+2.
 WHat I'm thinking about now is a covert-moderate mantis assassin-sniper thinghy.

I'd go for:
AC +1, greenish cast to skin, slighly hardened.
Darkvision : yellow pupilless eyes
+4 dex

That would make it a moderate moreau I'd guess. If we go for mutant powers, I'd go for some sort of continual spiderclimb. WHat do you think?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 11, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> The russian is the Bear.




The russian is a modert canine (wolf) moreau.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 11, 2004)

"Sorry you non-primates all look the same to me."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "Sorry you non-primates all look the same to me."




Hannibal snorts and returns to his gun maintenance, muttering something in Russian.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 15, 2004)

*prods thread with stick*

We still going?


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 15, 2004)

I sure hope so, 'cause i'm not hijacking two modern games.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 15, 2004)

Hopefully.  I wanna play!


----------



## morrolan (Mar 16, 2004)

Anyone heard anything from the DM?


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 16, 2004)

Nope.  Maybe if we run up the post count here he'll notice and return to lavish us with the love and attention we deserve.  Or he'll buy us ponies.  Yah... on dirtbikes....


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 16, 2004)

I'll donate my time to help it keep going also....always wanted to be part of a strike force...of course if this group is governmentally run may take a while before anything happens....


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 16, 2004)

I have faith. The game will start as soon as the shock of what he has started wears off.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 16, 2004)

Yeah, if we keep the thread alive for long enough I'm sure things'll get moving again.


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 16, 2004)

Sorry for the long wait, some medical prob have had me down----anyways, the mantis moreau is fine---i'll be posting mutation options tomorrow


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 17, 2004)

whoo hooo!!!


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 17, 2004)

I need yall to roll, pick, or whatever, 3 numbers between 1-100
no need to worry if ya pick the same numbers as someone else as the Mutation Scrambler(tm) resets w/each person


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 17, 2004)

Blue Chitne said:
			
		

> I need yall to roll, pick, or whatever, 3 numbers between 1-100
> no need to worry if ya pick the same numbers as someone else as the Mutation Scrambler(tm) resets w/each person



6, 24, and 30.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 17, 2004)

We have: 89, 46, and 56.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm strange. 1, 50, 100


----------



## morrolan (Mar 17, 2004)

From the Irony Server we have:
Roll 1: 98.
Roll 2: 81.
Roll 3: 96.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 17, 2004)

right then...
 17, 57, 75


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 17, 2004)

I'll just be lame : 98-99-100 eeeuhr nope 1-2-3 yep, or 11-22-33?

well, whatever : 56-48-63


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 22, 2004)

Buuger, spank me for not thoroughly reading the posts, didn't notice you agreed with the mantis, will produce char sheet tonight.


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 22, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Buuger, spank me for not thoroughly reading the posts, didn't notice you agreed with the mantis, will produce char sheet tonight.





No problem---since i'm no longer in "i ain't got no internet land" anymore, I'll get mutations up tonight & probably standard issue equipment & weaponry----maybe, I'll even get the first mission up


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 22, 2004)

I just realized... I could end up as a Winged Monkey Moreau. OK... I refuse to wear the fez. and any witch cracks will be met with flung poo.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 22, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I just realized... I could end up as a Winged Monkey Moreau. OK... I refuse to wear the fez. and any witch cracks will be met with flung poo.



Could I still address you as "My pretty"?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 23, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> Could I still address you as "My pretty"?



Let the flinging commence! *splat*


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 23, 2004)

FYI, I'm being sent out of town so I'll be gone from Friday the 26th to Friday the 2nd.  I'll play catch up on the 3rd.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 25, 2004)

Allright, got my character made, left it at home, so I'll just post it tonight. For now a character concept will have to do, I'll update tonight or tomorrownight.

Anna "Kali" Shakdar is a mantis moureau, trained in the army from her childhood to be a sniper. She is cold as ice, trained to kill, and has never formed any bands of friendship. She grew up to be quite an exotic beautie, but doesn't realise it. She is obsessed with her "work", looking for the perfect sniping angle evrywhere she goes. Years of abuse have given her a very opiniated view of "normal" humanity.

When not training she goes out in the wilds, rockclimbing and hunting. She has no social life whatsoever.

"Humanity hates us, a hate that is driven by fear. We are smarter, stronger, tougher. They have every right to fear. We are the next step on the evolutionary ladder. The best thing is, we get paid to kill 'em. Now THAT'S what I call funny."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 25, 2004)

Hehe, sounds like Hannibal would get along with Anna just fine.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi guys, I've just posted my character on the rogues gallery. One thing I noticed is that basically my character , when compared to the other fast/gunslinger character, has a higher ac, more hitpointys and more skills. That's just because I got lucky with the dice. That's a bit unfair to you guys so I suggest I skip my next few XP and lag a level "behind" on the rest of you.

Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 25, 2004)

Whatever, I know I don't care.  Don't squander what lady luck has seen fit to give you.

And your hp's seem to be on par with everyone else, 'cept me of course, 'cause I'm awesome.  

So you defense is a little higher.  That seems to be the plus of a fast hero.  All you speed demons have a 20+ defense.

Besides, we'll always need the "uber" character to go into the dark room and kill all the bad guys with a butter knife.  You'll just have a better chance of getting voted as "it", thats all.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 26, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Does that sound reasonable?




After seeing your character I can see why you're a little concerned. Any good gamer would be worried about their character being too powerful.  

Its your call on that one though, I don't mind either way.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 26, 2004)

Don't care one way or another...Ya got a good character use 'um is what I think...


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 26, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Don't care one way or another...Ya got a good character use 'um is what I think...





If I can get my arthritis twisted fingers to type, I'll get yall's mutations to ya & we can use that to 'balance' things out


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 27, 2004)

Follow the mutation road....follow the mutation road...We're off to see the roller of mutations because of the balancing things he does.....


Now if that wasn't random, I don't know what is


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 28, 2004)

Heh, 2 funny-----_anywho, I've finally gotten a break & somethin fer the pain---now I can be a productive GM_----[evil laugh]ya, fix yall up & then stat out the bad guys! [/evil laugh]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 28, 2004)

Blue Chitne said:
			
		

> Heh, 2 funny



Sorry... my fault. I created a monster.


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 30, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> 6, 24, and 30.




sorry gota redo


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 30, 2004)

Blue Chitne said:
			
		

> sorry gota redo



You have to, or I have to?


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 30, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> You have to, or I have to?





I'm in the process at the moment---they'll be up shortly


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 30, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> 6, 24, and 30.




*6) Heightened Attribute:* The character with this mutation has heightened capabilities in one of the three physical attributes. Strength,
Dexterity, or Constitution receive a permanent +6 with all the applicable bonuses.

*24) Misc Physical: Horns/Spikes* Unarmed damage = d8

*30) Regeneration:* The mutant with this ability has an accelerated rate of healing. In fact the mutant is constantly converting
1Hp/round reserve point to replace lost hit points and gains 1HP/hour in reserve hit points. Crippling injuries or
lost limbs, all can be healed over time. Even brain or nerve damage can be healed, but lost memories due to
brain damage can never be regenerated and are lost for good. In addition a creature with this form is immune to
paralysis and shape changing or degenerating environmental effects such as radiation, etc. He may add his
Wisdom when saving against poison effects. Medical drugs have no effect on this character unless he fails his
Fort save.


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 30, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> We have: 89, 46, and 56.




*89) Molecular Sense:* Range: Touch Number: 1 Object
Duration: - Use: 1/day/2 levels
Damage: - Prerequisite: -
A mutant with this ability may sense the molecular make-up of an object which can garner information such as,
what type of technology it uses, its material strength, if it is booby trapped or broken, how much power or uses
reside in it. In addition the user gains a +3 to Knowledge, Technology(identify relic) skill.

*46) Heightened Attribute:* The character with this mutation has heightened capabilities in one of the three physical attributes. Strength,
Dexterity, or Constitution receive a permanent +4 with all the applicable bonuses.

*56)Telekinetic Flight:* Range: - Number: -
Duration: 1 hour/2 Wis points Use: 1/day
Damage: - Prerequisite: -
User has the ability to fly through air or water at a rate of 2Xnormal move rate. He can carry with him 5XWis in
kilograms. He is not able to perform any other mental attacks while doing so.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 30, 2004)

ME!!!!!!!!!!!! I want powers. Please. I'll stop the Wizard of OZ jokes I promise. (Note the fingers crossed behind the back)


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 30, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I'm strange. 1, 50, 100




*1) Ballistic Attack:* Range: Wis+Level in ft. Number: 1 opponent
Duration: 1 round/4 levels Use: 1/day/3 levels
Damage: Wis Prerequisite: -
User’s ability causes small objects littering the area to telekinetically animate and attack the mutants opponent.
Opponent may attempt a Dex save for half damage.


*50) Life Drain:* Range: Wis+Level in ft. Number: All within range
Duration: 2 round+1/2 levels Use: 1/day/2 levels
Damage: WisX1/4 Prerequisite: -
This power allows the mutant to drain Hp’s from friend or foe alike within range of his power. These Hp’s are
added to the mutants total Hp’s for the duration. All damage comes from the stolen Hp’s first.


*100)Leach:* Range: Touch Number: 1 target
Duration: 1round/level Use: 1/day/3 levels
Damage: 1d8+Wis bonus Prerequisite: -
The mutant is able to drain Wisdom points from another target creature at a 1d8+Wis bonus rate. These points
are added to the mutants total and subtracted from the targets total for the duration. All benefits and penalties
apply immediately.


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 30, 2004)

morrolan said:
			
		

> From the Irony Server we have:
> Roll 1: 98.
> Roll 2: 81.
> Roll 3: 96.




*98) Heightened Attribute:* The character with this mutation has heightened capabilities in one of the three physical attributes. Strength,
Dexterity, or Constitution receive a permanent +4 with all the applicable bonuses

*81) Misc Physical:* 2 Extra arms 2Xmelee or unarmed attacks _(counts as 'off hand(s)', though, the multidexterity feat can improve that)_

*96) Molecular Rearangement:* Range: Touch Number: ounces = Wis
Duration: days = Wis Use: 1/day
Damage: WisX1/2 Prerequisite: -
This power allows the mutant to change molecules of a target from one sort into another (i.e. lead to gold, flesh to
stone etc.. ). However the greater the differences between material types the greater the chance the attempt will
fail. DC assigned by GM. This power can be used to attack an opponent with at WisX1/2.


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 30, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> right then...
> 17, 57, 75




*17)Ghosting:* Range: - Number: Self
Duration: 1 round/4 levels Use: 1/day
Damage: - Prerequisite: -
Mutant has the ability to vibrate his own molecules fast enough to pass through solid non-living objects. His
appearance shows no visible change. While in this state all attacks that cause physical damage is halved.

*57) Heightened Attribute:*The character with this mutation has heightened capabilities in one of the three physical attributes. Intelligence, Wisdom, or Charisma receive a permanent +4 with all the applicable bonuses

*75) Misc Physical:* Wings, Leathery/Feathery. Fly at 2XMV rate for a number of rounds = Con+level each day.


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 30, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> well, whatever : 56-48-63




*56)Chameleon Ability:* Range: - Number: Self
Duration: 1 round/2 levels Use: 1/day/2 levels
Damage: - Prerequisite: -
The mutant with this power is able to alter his skin tone and pattern to match his surrounding environment making
him almost impossible to detect. +8 to the Hide skill.

*48)Speed Burst:* Range: - Number: Self
Duration: 1 round/level Use: 1/day/4 levels
Damage: - Prerequisite: -
The mutant has heightened reflexes and may perform double the number of actions per round. In addition the
mutants movement rate is increased one step. (i.e. medium moves = 30 now moves 40)

*63)Levitation:* Range: - Number: Self
Duration: 1 round/level Use: 2/day
Damage: - Prerequisite: -
User can levitate himself and items carried = 4XWis in pounds. Vertical and lateral movement = 1/2X normal
movement rate.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 31, 2004)

Blue Chitne said:
			
		

> *6) Heightened Attribute:* The character with this mutation has heightened capabilities in one of the three physical attributes. Strength,
> Dexterity, or Constitution receive a permanent +6 with all the applicable bonuses.
> 
> *24) Misc Physical: Horns/Spikes* Unarmed damage = d8
> ...



Sweet!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 31, 2004)

Blue Chitne said:
			
		

> *1) Ballistic Attack:* Range: Wis+Level in ft. Number: 1 opponent
> Duration: 1 round/4 levels Use: 1/day/3 levels
> Damage: Wis Prerequisite: -
> User’s ability causes small objects littering the area to telekinetically animate and attack the mutants opponent.
> ...



Is it OK to be scared of my own character? He's a Psi-vampire Monkey.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 31, 2004)

Many thanks, Chitne.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 31, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Is it OK to be scared of my own character? He's a Psi-vampire Monkey.



Hey at least you didn't get the bat wings.  Oh well....


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll get standard issue equipment/armor/weapons up tomorrow & possibly the first in game post


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 31, 2004)

> 17)Ghosting: Range: - Number: Self
> Duration: 1 round/4 levels Use: 1/day
> Damage: - Prerequisite: -
> Mutant has the ability to vibrate his own molecules fast enough to pass through solid non-living objects. His
> ...




Me likey!
Hmm which attribute will it be?...Really good looking rat with wings...(much better then monkey....)or super intelligent?


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 31, 2004)

Blue Chitne said:
			
		

> *56)Chameleon Ability:*
> *48)Speed Burst:*
> *63)Levitation:*



Be afraid.
Be very afraid.


----------



## Blue Chitne (Apr 2, 2004)

*Standard issue*

Heres your militaty equipment---its taken from Mike tresca's Aliens Game over freebie---should this give you worry? Who knows  
obviously you cant arm yourself w/everything---also, stuff that might be specific to your character (hacker stuff for the computer types, tools for the mechanical types, etc...) will be available, just run it by me----non military stuff you can buy normally per rules

Light Armor
Armored Vest
(M3) Tactical +6 +2 +2 -3 30 10 lb. 17/Mil (+3)
Medium Armor
Full Battle Armor
(M3) Tactical +9 +3 +0 -5 25 20 lb. 19/Mil (+3)

Armored Vest (M3)
The M3 Armored Vest is designed for both comfort and protection. It consists of several
materials sandwiched together to create a protective shell. The armor's stopping power is
limited against direct hits and high-velocity ammunition, but is effective in stopping lowpowered
ammunition. It also provides limited protection against explosive bullets and fragments from grenades or artillery. The M3's curved and rounded surfaces reduce its radar signature and it has infrared masking. The vest provides a +2 equipment bonus to Hide checks against thermal and radar detection methods. Remote biomonitors in the interior read the wearer's life signs, including heart rate and respiration. The biomonitors gives a +2 equipment bonus to Treat Injury checks for
anyone working on the wearer. The vest has mounts for a TNR Lamp on the left shoulder and three brackets to hold an IMP.

Full Battle Armor (M3)
This armor, added to the usual M3 Armored Vest, provides maximum protection for a Marine.
Below the armored vest is a separate section that covers the front abdomen and groin. The
leg armor is a pair of clamshell greaves that cover the whole of the lower leg from ankle to
knee.
Size Weight Wealth
DC
Handguns (require the Personal Firearms Proficiency feat)
Pistol (M4A3) 1d10 X3 Ballistic 100 ft. S 12 mag Small 2 lb. 18/Mil (+3)
Longarms (require the Personal Firearms Proficiency feat)
Pulse Rifle (M41A) 2d8+4 18-20 Ballistic 200 ft. S, A 99 box Medium 11 lb. 16/Mil (+3)
Scope Rifle (M42A) 2d12 20 Ballistic 120 ft. S, A 15 mag Large 9 lb. 22/Mil (+3)
Submachinegun (TA01) 2d6 20 Ballistic 40 ft. S, A 20 box Large 7 lb. 18/Res (+2)
Heavy Weapons (each requires a specific Exotic Firearms Proficiency feat)
Gatling Gun, 20mm 3d12 20 Ballistic 150 ft. A 100 box Huge 90 lb. 21/Mil (+3)
Gatling Gun, 25mm 4d12 20 Ballistic 400 ft. A 100 box Huge 100 lb. 22/Mil
(+3)
Grenade Launcher, 30mm (M79) Varies - - 60 ft. 1 1 int. Medium 6 lb. 18/Mil (+3)
Grenade Launcher, 40mm (UA 571-F) Varies - - 80 ft. 1 1 int. Large 6 lb. 18/Mil (+3)
Machinegun, Medium (M56 Smart Gun) 3d6 x2 Ballistic 300 ft. A 400 box Large 14 lb. 20/Mil (+3)
Mortar, Single Launch (M112) 8d6 20 Ballistic 2.2 miles 1 rd Huge 47 lb. 20/Mil (+3)
Pulse Rifle (UA 571-C) 2d8+4 18-20 Ballistic 200 ft. S, A 99 box Medium 11 lb. 16/Mil (+3)
Rocket Launcher, Multiple (LAU-190/A) Varies - - 400 ft. 4 16 Large 15 lb. 15/Mil (+3)
Rocket Launcher, Single (M83A2) Varies - - 150 ft. 1 1 int. Large 6 lb. 15/Mil (+3)
RPG Launcher (M5) Varies - - 70 ft. 1 1 int. Large 5 lb. 14/Mil (+3)
Simple Weapons (require the Simple Weapons Proficiency feat)
Combat Knife 1d4 19-20 Piercing 10 ft. - - Tiny 1 lb. 7/Mil (+3)
Other Ranged Weapons (Weapon Proficiency feat needed given in description)
Flamethrower (M240) 3d6 - Fire 90 ft. 1 10 int. Large 5 lb. 17/Mil(+3)
28 – Aliens: Game Over
Handguns
Pistol (M4A3)
The standard sidearm for Marines, this 9mm automatic, recoil-operated pistol weighs no more than 0.95 kg, with a full magazine of 12 rounds included.
Longarms
Pulse Rifle (M41A)
The Armat M41A is a 10mm pulse-action aircooled automatic assault rifle, the basic rifle of the Marine Corps. The standard service variant has an over-and-under configuration that incorporates a PN 30mm ump-action grenade launcher. A 3x power AN/RVS-52 CCD television sight can be optionally fitted to the carrying handle. The M41A fires the standard US M309 10mm
x 24 round. This ammunition comprises a 210-grain projectile embedded with a rectangular caseless propellant block of Nitramine 50. The standard M41 ammunition clip holds up to 99 M309 rounds in "U" bend conveyor, which feeds the rounds mechanically into the rotating breech
mechanism. An LED display just below the receiver indicates the remaining ammo. A Lithium battery in the carrying handle provides electrical power for the gun's motor mechanism. The battery is good for 10,000 rounds and can be recharged from a rifle rack or with a portable power clip.
Pulse Rifle (UA 571-C)
The UA 571-C is a portable remote sentry weapons system. It weighs 19.6 kg and can be assembled in just under 150 seconds. The UA 571-C mounts a pulse action gun, using the M250 10mm x 28 HEAP round. It queries targets using the Identification Friend/Foe (IFF) transponder which all Marines and their vehicles carry. 
Scope Rifle (M42A)
The M42A scope rifle is a 10mm pulse action semi-automatic rifle employed as the primary sniper weapon by the Marines. It has a high degree of interchangeability with the M41, capable of using the standard 10mm x 28 caseless rounds. Barrel options include a flash suppressor or a muzzle brake for long-range shooting. When using the suppressor, it’s difficult to tell where the sound is  coming from, requiring a Listen check (DC 15) to locate the source of the gunfire. Ammunition is fed from a 15 round magazine inserted beneath the stock of the rifle. The M252 HEAP round has a maximum effective range of 2,950 meters. The factory standard M250 smart gun round can also be used, with a reduced range of 2,000 meters. A combined, multi-spectral twenty-power passive sensor scope is mounted over the receiver. The scope display shows a composite image
based on visual, infrared, and electromagnetic emissions. The scope increases the range increment by one-half (multiply by 1.5). However, to use a scope a character must spend an attack action acquiring his or her target. If the character changes targets or otherwise lose sight of the target, he or she must reacquire the target to gain the benefit of the scope. The scope works in darkness -- the user sees through it as if he or she had the darkvision ability granted by night vision goggles. The scope is accompanied by a PARGET control system, able to connect the rifle into the local sentry gun matrix. It takes one round to acquire a new target. Thereafter, PARGET
bestows a +1 equipment bonus on all attack rolls.
Submachinegun (TA01)
Developed by Tradex, this 9mm submachinegun is carried by security forces and Marines atrolling highly populated colonies. It is primarily a low penetration weapon that is meant to minimize the risk to bystanders and structures. 
Melee Weapons
Combat Knife
A character can select the Weapon Finesse feat to apply his or her Dexterity modifier instead of Strength modifier to attack rolls with a knife. 
Other Ranged Weapons
Flamethrower (M240) The M240A1 is a lightweight, carbine-format flamethrower  designed for use in close combat. It shoots a 5-foot-wide, 90-foot-long line of flame that deals 3d6 points of fire damage to all creatures and objects in its path. No attack roll is necessary, and thus no feat is needed to operate the weapon effectively. Any creature caught in the line of flame can make a Reflex save (DC 15) to take half damage. Creatures with cover get a bonus on their  Reflex save. The M240A1's ammunition has hardness 5 and 5 hit points. When wielded, the  M2401A1 has a Defense equal to 9 + the wielder's Dexterity modifier + the wielder's class bonus.  A M240A1 reduced to 0 hit points ruptures and explodes, dealing 6d6 points of fire damage to the wearer (no save allowed) and 3d6 points of splash damage to creatures and objects in adjacent -foot squares (Reflex save, DC 15, for half damage). Once the target is hit, fuel droplets from the flamethrower stick and continue to burn, inflicting 1d6 points of fire damage each subsequent  round until the flames are extinguished. A fire engulfing a single creature or object can be doused or smothered as a fullround action. Discharging a fire extinguisher is a move action and instantly   smothers flames in a 10-foot-by-10-foot area. A flamethrower can shoot 10 times before the fuel supply is depleted. Refilling or replacing a fuel pack has a purchase DC of 13.
Heavy Weapons
Gatling Gun, 20mm (M579)
This 20mm gatling gun is mounted on an M570-series armored chassis. The M579 can track and defeat even hypervelocity threats up to 1,500 m away by filling the air with high explosive and armor penetrating shells.
Gatling Gun, 25mm (RE700)
The Republic Electric gatling gun uses a long magazine that unleashes leaden fury on anything its path. It fires so quickly that only the muzzle flash designates where it's aiming. The effects on its targets are much more visible.
Grenade Launcher, 30mm (M79)
This 30mm grenade launcher comprises a barrel, breech and a four round internal magazine, which is charged by hand pumping individual grenade cartridges into the mechanism.
Grenade Launcher, 40mm (UA 571-F)
This version of the grenade launcher is mounted on the UA 571-D remote sentry weapons system.
Machinegun, Medium (M56 Smart Gun)
The awesome M56A2 is an automatic squad support weapon that requires a weapon harness
so one Medium-size mercenary can carry it. It has a floating breech mechanism chambered,
and can devastate targets at both long and short ranges. The smart gun has an on-board computer that assists in the tracking and firing. It selects targets and also uses the servos in the
harness to aim the weapon. When firing a burst with the M56A2, the Marine receives a +1 equipment bonus to the next attack for each successful hit. Therefore, a M56A2 burst firing three rounds would receive a +1 bonus after the first round hit and a +2 bonus after the second round hit. This machinegun fires five-round bursts. A standard drum magazine holds 100 rounds and a propellant cartridge is good for 200 shots. 
Mortar, Single Launch (M112)
The M112 Hypervelocity Intelligence Missile, Anti-Tank (HIMAT) is a man-portable battlefield mortar with a range of over 5,000 m. The core element of the system is a 11.3 kg single-round
self-contained disposable launcher, which comes with its own bipod stand and baseplate. It can be set to command or autonomous configurations, which are in turn connected to a APS-100 Fire Controller. In direct offense, the M112 can be fired immediately using a passive infrared imaging sight and active ultrasonic motion tracker known as the SR-90. The cable pays out up to 150 meters, long enough to keep the operator safely away from the missile. The M112 has a ophisticated site that provides the gunner of the weapon a +3 to hit. Using a scope is an attack action. 
Rocket Launcher, Multiple (LAU-190/A)
This 16-tube launcher is usually mounted on the UD-4 Cheyenne dropship. It works with the
Mk. 16 150mm Banshee 70 system to fire spinstabilized rockets. Each rocket has a fluted
exhaust nozzle with three spring-mounted wraparound fins at the rear. The Mk. 16 model has a
high-impulse rocket motor, giving a burnout velocity in excess of 1800 meters per second.
This provides excellent sand-off range and accuracy in its air-to-surface role. It has an onboard targeting computer that provides a +3 bonus to attack rolls when a target has been acquired.
Rocket Launcher, Single (M83A2)
The M38A2 Shoulder-launched Activehoming Disposable Anti-tank Rocket (SADAR) is a one-shot anti-armor weapon capable of engaging enemy vehicles at ranges of up to 1,000 m. It is fully disposable and uses an IR seeker mounted on the rocket's nose. Since SADAR is an open-chambered weapon, backblast must be taken into account of at least 10 meters. When the SADAR hits its target, it explodes like a grenade or other explosive, dealing its 10d6 points of damage to all creatures within a 10-foot radius (Reflex save DC 18 for half damage). Because its explosive features a shaped charge designed to penetrate the armor of military vehicles, the SADAR ignores up to 10 points of hardness if it strikes a vehicle, building, or object. However, this only applies to the target struck, not to other objects within the burst radius. The M38A2 has a minimum range of 30 feet. If fired against a target closer than 30 feet away, it does not arm and will not explode. The Exotic Firearms Proficiency (rocket launchers) feat applies to this weapon.
Rocket-Propelled Grenade Launcher (M5)
The M5 is a rocket propelled grenade system with a small reloadable shoulder-launcher. Sighted visually, the system has an accurate range of approximately 400 m and a maximum range of around 2,000 m. These grenades look like huge bullets an inch and a half across. Attacking with an M5 is identical to throwing an explosive: you make a ranged attack against a specific 5-foot square (instead of targeting a person or creature). The differences between using the M5 and throwing an explosive lie in the range of the weapon (which far exceeds the distance a hand grenade can be thrown) and the fact that the M5 requires a weapon proficiency to operate without penalty. The Exotic Firearms Proficiency (grenade launchers) feat applies to this weapon.

Grenades, Mines, Missiles, and Rockets  
Grenade, Fragmentation (M51A) 4d6 - Slashing 20 ft. 15 10 ft. Tiny 1 lb. 15 Mil (+3)
Grenade, Canister (M108) 2d6 - Ballistic 60 ft. 15 5 ft. Small 1 lb. 15 Mil (+3)
Grenade, HEAP (M38) 6d6 - Ballistic 15 ft. 12 10 ft. Small 2 lb. 17 Mil (+3)
Grenade, HEF (M40) 3d6 - Slashing 15 ft. 15 10 ft. Tiny 1 lb. 16 Mil (+3)
Grenade, Starshell (M721A1) 1d6 - Bludgeoning - 10 30 ft. Small 2 lb. 10 Mil (+3)
Grenade, WPI (M60) 2d6 - Fire 45 ft. 12 10 ft. Small 2 lb. 15 Mil (+3)
Mine, Anti-Armor (M862) 8d6 20 Piercing 40 ft. 20 0 ft. Small 6 lb. 16 Mil (+3)
Mine, Anti-Personnel (M760) 5d6 20 Slashing 20 ft. 15 0 ft. Small 2 lb. 10 Mil (+3)
Mine, Bounding (M5A3) 6d6 20 Slashing 100 ft. 20 10 ft. Small 3 lb. 13 Mil (+3)
Mine, Claymore (M20) 6d6 20 Slashing 20 ft. 15 0 ft. Small 3 lb. 12 Mil (+3)
Rocket, HEAP (M18) 10d8 - Ballistic 30 ft. 20 - Large 3 lb. 27 Mil (+3)
Rocket, HEF (M451) 6d8 - Slashing 30 ft. 20 - Large 3 lb. 16 Mil (+3)
Rocket, WPI (M587) 2d8 - Fire 30 ft. 20 - Large 3 lb. 10 Mil (+3)
Rocket, Fragmentation (M598) 4d8 - Slashing 40 ft. 20 - Large 3 lb. 10 Mil (+3)
Grenade, Canister (M108)
Essentially a large shotgun round with a range of 30 meters, this small cartridge has a flat, black nose. Marines use it as effective firepower for up-close engagements.
Grenade, Bounding Fragmentation (M51A)
This blue-capped round is not point detonated. When it impacts, a small charge pops it up to two meters into the air, where it airbursts for additional effect against exposed troops. The purchase DC given is for a box of 6 grenades.
Grenade, High Explosive Armor Piercing (M38 HEAP)
This grenade can penetrate up to 7 cm of homogenous steel with a burst radius of 5
meters. It is marked with a green cap. 
Grenade, High Explosive Fragmentation (M40 HEF)
The M40 is easily identified by its red plastic cap. When it explodes, it spreads more than 300 fragments over a casualty radius of five meters. In a pinch, it can be thrown by flipping off its plastic cap and twisting the nose cap clockwise – giving it a five-second delay before exploding. The purchase DC given is for a box of 6 grenades.
Grenade, Starshell (M72A1)
Marked with an embossed letter "S" on its head, the M72A1 is fired into air. Upon reaching its maximum distance, it releases a parachute and ignites, providing illumination of 50,000 candelas for approximately 45 seconds. During that time, it provides a +5 equipment bonus to Spot checks.
Grenade, White Phosphorous Incendiary (M60 WPI)
This white-capped round contains a filler of white phosphorus that can spread up to 15 meters after impact. Any target that takes damage from a M60 Phosphorus grenade is dealt an additional 1d6 points of fire damage in the following round and risks catching on fire. In addition, a WPI grenade creates a cloud of smoke. On the round when it is thrown, a M60 fills the four squares around it with smoke. On the following round, it fills all squares within 5 feet, and on the third round it fills all squares within 15 feet. The smoke obscures all sight, including the darkvision ability granted by night vision goggles. Any creature within the area has total concealment (attacks suffer a 50% miss chance, and the attacker can’t use sight to locate the target). It  disperses after 10 rounds, though a moderate wind (11+ mph) disperses the smoke in 4 rounds and a strong wind (21+ mph) disperses it in 1 round. The wealth DC given is for a box of 6 renades.
Mine, Anti-Armor (M862)
The M862 mine buries itself in the ground on impact and is set off by pressure, vibration, or
magnetic induction. 
Mine, Anti-Personnel (M760)
The M760 mine buries itself in the ground on impact and is set off by pressure, vibration, or
magnetic induction. 
Mine, Bounding (M5A3)
The M5A3 is a "smart" mine and launched itself in the air upon detection of a target up to 2
m away. It spins and releases its ordinance in a 50-meter cone-shaped spray at the target. This
weapon requires 5 ranks of the Demolitions skill to use safely (DC 15 to set the weapon up, but a
character can take 10 on this check if not under fire).
Mine, Claymore (M20)
This mine incorporates its own active sensors and can be set to scan very wide arcs. This weapon requires 5 ranks of the Demolitions skill to use safely (DC 15 to set the weapon up,
but a character can take 10 on this check if not under fire).
Rocket, HEAP (M18)
The M18 is an incendiary warhead intended for target marking and for use against buildings
and light fortifications.
Rocket, HEF (M451)
The M451 is a 36 kg high explosive, blastfragmentation warhead with a smart fuse for use
against a wide variety of targets.
Rocket, WPI (M587)
The M587 is a multi-dart warhead containing 17 incendiary flechettes designed to penetrate
tank armor, field defenses, and bunkers – and then set fire within them.
Rocket, Fragmentation (M598)
The M598 is a beehive round for use against battlefield targets such as exposed personnel,
soft vehicles, helicopters, and VTOL platforms.
AmmunitionAmmunition Type (Quantity) Wealth DC Restriction
High Explosive Armor Piercing Rounds (20) 8 Mil (+3)
Hollow-Point Rounds (20) 7 Mil (+3)
Anti-Personnel Flechette Rounds (20) 6 Mil (+3)
High Explosive Armor Piercing
Armor piercing rounds increase the damage of the weapon by +2. It cannot be reduced by armor.
High Explosive
High explosive rounds inflict +1 damage again unarmored opponents.
Anti-Personnel Flechette (APF)
This round separates into sharp flechettes, inflicting +2 damage to unarmored opponents. Against armored opponents, APF round damage is reduced by 2.

Miscellaneous Equipmentject Size Weight Wealth DC Restriction
Battle Dress Utility (BDU) Medium 3 lb. 9 Mil (+3)
Bimex M3 Day/Night Goggles Small 4 lb. 16 Mil (+3)
Credit Card Small - 5 -
Individual Marine Pack (IMP) Medium 3 lb. 12 Mil (+3)
Intelligence Unit Small 5 lb. 15 Mil (+3)
M10 Pattern Ballistic Helmet Small 1 lb. 15 Mil (+3)
Motion Tracker Small 1 lb. 12 Mil (+3)
Portable Welder Small 1 lb. 10 -
TNR Lamp Small 2 lb. 6 Mil (+3)

Battledress Utility (BDU)
Battledress utilities are two-piece, lightweight polycotton coveralls with pockets secured by silent fasteners. They are issued in a variety of patterns, depending on the deployment to temperate, desert, or jungle environments. When worn in an appropriate setting, fatigues grant a +2 bonus on Hide checks. BDUs are also imprinted with hightemperature dyes that break up the wearer's IR signature. Against thermal detection alone, it provides a +1 equipment bonus on Hide checks.
Bimex M3 Day/Night Goggles
Bimex M3 Day/Night Goggles use passive light gathering to improve vision in near-dark conditions. They grant the user the ability to see in darkness, also called darkvision—but because of the restricted field of view and lack of depth perception these goggles provide, they impose a –4 penalty on all Spot and Search checks made by someone wearing them. Bimex goggles must have at least a little light to operate. A cloudy night provides sufficient ambient light, but a pitch-black cave or a sealed room doesn’t. For situations of total darkness, the goggles come with an infrared illuminator that, when switched on, operates like a flashlight whose light is visible only to the wearer (or anyone else wearing night vision goggles). Bimex goggles reduce the range penalty for Spot checks to –1 for every 50 feet (instead of – 1 for every 10 feet). Using Bimex M3 goggles for Spot checks takes five times as long as making the check unaided. It includes a digital readout that indicates the exact distance to the object on which they are focused. 
Credit Card
Every citizen carries a small plastic card for identification and currency. Each card carries the citizen's identification number and account number. These cards can be hacked with a Computer Use check (DC 25). Hacked cards recognize the hacker as an authorized user. 
Individual Marine Pack (IMP)
The IMP is a lightweight medium pack designed to carry up to 50 lb. of equipment. It is attached to a carbon fiber A-frame that clips onto armor. The pack is water repellant, but not waterproof.
Intelligence Unit
This multi-purpose computer is about the size of a briefcase. It contains all the information  necessary for a particular mission, including data on important locations and personnel. It can scan files for relevant information about people and places, and even has the ability to scan fingerprints. An Intelligence Unit provides users with a +2 equipment bonus on appropriate ability or skill checks related to information the device has stored (usually Knowledge checks). 
M10 Pattern Ballistic Helmet
The M10 pattern ballistic helmet incorporates a tactical camera, audio microphone, IFF transmitter and a PRC 489/4 receiver/transmitter system. The camera can be used to record up 
to eight hours of video and audio activity. The receiver/transmitter has a range of 15 miles. Additionally, the M10 mounts a passive infrared sight, which flips down over the right eye. This sight projects IR images from the thermal imaging system built into the camera. The grants a +1 equipment bonus on all attack rolls made against targets no farther than 30 feet away.
Motion Tracker
A sonar unit combined with passive air density sensors, the Motion Tracker can indicate the position, size, and speed of any object within 180 feet. It can determine the size of the object down to a minimum diameter of 6 inches. It provides a +5 equipment bonus to all Spot checks for any moving object within range.
Portable Welder
This small tool is used for either welding or cutting metal. It can cut through 60 inches of hardness –1 material each round. For sturdier materials, divide 60 by the material's hardness to determine the number of inches the welder can cut through each round.

TNR Lamp
Mounted on the M3 armored vest, this high powered halogen white-light lamp projects a bright beam 100 feet long and 50 feet across at its end. It runs off a rechargeable battery and incorporates a carrying handle so that it may be detached and used as a hand lamp.
Name Crew Pass Cargo Init Maneuver Speed Defense Hardness Hit
Points Size DC Restriction
Armored Personnel Carrier (M577)
2 12 200 lb. –2 –2 145
(14) 8 10 48 H 39 Mil (+3)

Dropship (UD-4L) 2 3 16,000
lb. -4 -4 325
(32) 6 5 46 G 47 Mil (+3)

Armored Personnel Carrier (M577)
The M577 Armored Personnel Carrier is a lightweight, mobile, well-armed and inexpensive
APC capable of being transported in the UD-4L Dropship. Its armor protection can deflect small
arms fire, fragmentation, and low-velocity armor piercing ammunition. It is operated by the driver
and section commander and has space for 12 passengers. The interior can carry ammunition
and supplies for up to three days of combat.

Dropship (UD-4L Cheyenne Utility)
The UD-4L Dropship is an aerospace capable ship and tactical transport that can lift heavy payloads up to 16,000 kg. It can attain orbit under its own power from unprepared landing sites because of its vertical take-off (VTOL) capability, which makes it more flexible than other craft.
The UD-4L has several defensive systems, including an acquisition jamming suite (AJS), fire control jamming suite (FCJS), missile defense system (MDS) and decoy dispenser system (DDS). The Dropship can also operate as a closesupport gunship by using its own internal gun
and deploying weapons pods and hardpoints for rockets and missiles. The UD-4L's traditional
armament includes a nose-mounted Republic Electric RE700 20mm Gatling gun, two LAU-
190/A rocket launchers with an armament of 32 M451 rockets, two Mk. 88 SGW rockets, 8 Mk.
10 Zeus rockets, six AGM-220C Hellhound missiles, 2 AIM-90E Headlock missiles, and 2 AGM-204A TSAMs.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Apr 2, 2004)

Holy crap!  If I would've known there were freakin' mini-guns in this game I would have taken heavy weapons!  Not to mention all the other cool toys that go boom.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 2, 2004)

Well, I'm going to have to make a couple of changes since when making my character I had real-world weapons in mind. 

Btw, have the damage & range stats for the scope rifle and pulse rifle been accidently switched? By the looks of it the pulse rifle makes a better sniper rifle than the actual sniper rifle.


----------



## Blue Chitne (Apr 2, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Well, I'm going to have to make a couple of changes since when making my character I had real-world weapons in mind.
> 
> Btw, have the damage & range stats for the scope rifle and pulse rifle been accidently switched? By the looks of it the pulse rifle makes a better sniper rifle than the actual sniper rifle.




Its possible, I did a capture text on the pdf & then put it in microsoft word---I'll go back & checkout the original  

If yall want to change your characters, u can be it minor or major changes---the only thing u have to keep is the mutations


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 2, 2004)

I have a question. About our backgrounds. Are we experimants from the organisation or are we naturally occuring mutants that have been brought in from the cold as it were?

I see Gilberto having a bit of the "Rogue" complex. He's afraid to touch people just incase he kills then with out thinking.

Either way his specialty in devices and ranged munitions makes sense for the monkey who's afraid to be touched.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Apr 2, 2004)

Oh ya, backgrounds.  I never did do mine....

I was planning on a company sponsored mutation though, a test tube baby as it were.  Thats just me though.

I'll try to get my background going.  We'll have to see how busy work is today


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 3, 2004)

I don't know about the rest of the players but I'm really ready to go. Gilberto is fleshed out enough that I'm satisfied. I haven't chosen any equipment foer him because I'm not sure how the story will open. If we get a mission then I'll choose equipment based on that mission. other than that He wouldn't carry much of anything out of the ordinaly for a human of that time period. (maybe a better laptop/computer)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 3, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Me likey!
> Hmm which attribute will it be?...Really good looking rat with wings...(much better then monkey....)or super intelligent?



Dude! a Rat with wings is a Bat. (or a pidgeon if you live in Philly or any other big city.)


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 3, 2004)

Kali is ready to rumble, she's allready got a background, will pick up toys whan were ready to rock.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 3, 2004)

Alrighty, Hannibal now has gear, but there'll probably be changes depending on what the mission is exactly.


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 3, 2004)

Ok, made a couple of minor upgrades to Squeek...a rat with a gernade launcher is a scary thing...Oh question Blue...with ghosting is that 2/day right now or just 1/day?


----------



## ShortAssassin (Apr 4, 2004)

Ok, background is done.  I think for equipment I'll take some armor and maybe a shotgun or something.  I'm gonna be a hand to hand guy anyway.  Speaking of which, my mutation gives me d8 damage for a base unarmed attack.  This damage would be for a medium sized character though, right?  Since I'm large sized, isn't the next level something like d12 same as larger sized weapons?


Other than that, I'm good to go I think.


----------



## Blue Chitne (Apr 4, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> Ok, background is done.  I think for equipment I'll take some armor and maybe a shotgun or something.  I'm gonna be a hand to hand guy anyway.  Speaking of which, my mutation gives me d8 damage for a base unarmed attack.  This damage would be for a medium sized character though, right?  Since I'm large sized, isn't the next level something like d12 same as larger sized weapons?
> 
> 
> Other than that, I'm good to go I think.




until I can find otherwise, yes---heheee, have i got some opponents for yall!


----------



## ShortAssassin (Apr 4, 2004)

Blue Chitne said:
			
		

> until I can find otherwise, yes---heheee, have i got some opponents for yall!



Excellent.  Will modify accordingly.


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Posting equip. usually carried on missions....Figure Squeek would modify equip depending on mission...is there any write up on Demo kits?...or Breaking and entering Kits?


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 7, 2004)

Could you start an in-game thread so that our characters can get to know each other a bit, 'cause they're all pretty interesting, and the interaction could be quite cool, say on a military base between missions or whatever.

Btw, the chameleon-thinghy, is it like a skin-adaptation and therefore my character will be wearing a tini bikini on missions, or does it extend over clothing, sorta like a psychic field or whatnot, so she can wear some armor (although bikini-wearing gun-toting girls could be quite fun)


----------



## Blue Chitne (Apr 8, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Could you start an in-game thread so that our characters can get to know each other a bit, 'cause they're all pretty interesting, and the interaction could be quite cool, say on a military base between missions or whatever.



http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=83211
is the link for yall to b gettin ready----thought i posted this earlier today  




> Btw, the chameleon-thinghy, is it like a skin-adaptation and therefore my character will be wearing a tini bikini on missions, or does it extend over clothing, sorta like a psychic field or whatnot, so she can wear some armor (although bikini-wearing gun-toting girls could be quite fun)




its a skin thingy----hmmm, guess it could be useful for those sneak & assasinate deals----guess your uniform will have those strategically placed velcro tabs for quick undressing


----------



## Blue Chitne (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll have yalls first misssion briefing posted tonight


----------

